# Boni Chainsaw Carving



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Boni Chainsaw Carving*

This woodworker has done some amazing carvings


















<img><a href="http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/GRUMPY1946/Exhibitions/Boni/?action=view&current=boni-08.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


Not your typical chain saw art!! That is *really *nice stuff!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


great posting … did you invite him to join lumberjocks ? he is probably just-waiting for the offer !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


Now there's an idea Dan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


Here's a link to more of Randi Boni's artwork http://justacargal.blogspot.com/2009/04/chainsaw-art-by-randall-boni.html.
I sent him an invitation to join LJ's. I'm sure he wolud have a lot to add.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


I just got his guy's work forwarded to me in an email a couple days ago. Amazing how things get around on the www


----------



## MNbuzzdust (Mar 22, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


You do very nice work !!! I dont know how you stand hunched over holding that saw for long periods. You must have either a very good or a very bad back lol. Thanks for posting.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


great stuff that guys good


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


really great work…thanks for adding it here…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


A very talented guy for sure!

Having that kind of control over a chainsaw is not an easy proposition.

Lee


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


This guys good. He should be put in charge of decorating all the boring telephone poles in America.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


Man, that is some fantastic work. I have always been impressed by chainsaw carvers…this guy trumps anything I have seen.


----------



## Amcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> *Boni Chainsaw Carving*
> 
> This woodworker has done some amazing carvings
> 
> ...


Very impressive work. Not your typical stuff. Nice to see quality.


----------

